# Madone issue



## aklause (Mar 12, 2004)

I purchased a new stock Madone a couple of months ago. I noticed right away that when riding even on relatively smooth surfaces the front shifter cable is taping against the bottom tube. I've had it in the shop a couple of times now for this problem. It seems everything is as it should be. The shop had to modify the cable guide with a 1/4 inch shim to keep this from happening. Has anyone had a similar problem????. This is a 56cm frame.


----------



## blehargh (Mar 17, 2004)

aklause said:


> I purchased a new stock Madone a couple of months ago. I noticed right away that when riding even on relatively smooth surfaces the front shifter cable is taping against the bottom tube. I've had it in the shop a couple of times now for this problem. It seems everything is as it should be. The shop had to modify the cable guide with a 1/4 inch shim to keep this from happening. Has anyone had a similar problem????. This is a 56cm frame.


just pop some rubber donuts on the cable... done.

-don


----------



## thedude65 (Apr 19, 2004)

I had this problem on my 2300, what I did is that I made the right/rear side cables enter the boss were the left cable normaly goes and of corse routed the left side into the right boss. then I crossed the bare cables below the downtube. This spreads out the houseing so the it looks cleaner and doesnt hit the frame as much, this may work.

Other wise, start wrapin tape around the sucka


----------

